# Nona France Quarry/Blue Creek



## eye-man (Aug 8, 2010)

Has anyone ever fished the quarry at Blue Crrek? I was in Whitehouse today for work and stumbled upon this huge quarry. Walked around the perimeter looking for fishable bank (as they don't allow boats)and found plenty of good spots. Also saw a 3-4# Lg.mouth swimming near some submerged trees. Was wondering if it holdds any other decent fish such as Crappie, Bluegill, Perch, Trout, etc... Any tips or techniques would be appreciated as well.


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

Never been there before. Where is it located at in Whitehouse...


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

I've fished it. It's tough to fish. I've caught some small largemouth in there, but that's it.

I tried to ice fish it a few winters ago, but the police kicked me off and told me there is no ice fishing. Got (1) 12" largemouth before we got the boot.

If you could get a boat in there it would help things out. Much of the quarry has high walls (10-20 ft above the water) and it makes it awful tough to fish.

It only takes a few people bank fishing to make you feel landlocked as there aren't a ton of open spots that are easy to cast from.


----------



## eye-man (Aug 8, 2010)

It is directly behind the library on Rt.64 the entrance is by the police station on Providence Rd.

Bucketmouth, have you ever tried for crappie or bluegill? It seems there are some good areas on the south shore that are high up but I think you clould still lift a small fish up. The north/east shore also seemed to have a fair amount of fishable area lower to the water.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

I've fished slip bobbers w/ waxies and minnows, but all I got was a few small largies. I saw some dinky panfish in the shallows.

I also lost some cranks and tubes. Tried it a few times total but there was nothing that really kept my attention that I wanted to come back to.

The need to let kayaks or canoes in there for someone to really be able to make a good effort to see what's in there.


----------



## olderfer (Feb 2, 2009)

I went there a while back on a day when perhaps 15 people were fishing. One guy had one big bluegill. No one else had anything. I suspected then (and now) that like many quarries, this one had a fair number of fish but they are very hard to catch.

Jim


----------



## eye-man (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. I thought a canoe would be great in there also. I did read on the Village of Whitehouse website that "fishing and Boating are not allowed at this time, but this is something that the Village is considering in the future". I hope they change this soon.


----------



## marcbodi (Apr 12, 2004)

Use Bluegills for bait and you will get nice Bass.


----------

